#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-02
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-03
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-05
<dholbach> good morning!
<highvoltage> bon matin, dholbach_
<dholbach> salut highvoltage
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-06
<dholbach> good morning!
<highvoltage> good morning (EST)!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-01
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-02
<highvoltage> hey Cheri703. read your interview a few days ago. nice :)
<Cheri703> thanks :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
